# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Chocolate Negro Gourmet Hoja Verde

## Bruno Cillóniz

Anunciarles que tengo un producto con calidad de exportación para ofrecer a los mercados internacionales, y a las personas o empresas que estén interesadas en adquirir este producto aquí en Perú. Se trata de un producto para los amantes y conocedores del chocolate negro, para nuestros reposteros y para el sector turismo del Perú en general. Ideal para regalar en cualquier tipo de ocasión.  *Chocolate Negro Gourmet “Hoja Verde”*  _"No es simplemente chocolate. Es un recorrido a través de los aromas del café, las nueces, las moras, la canela, y las frutas y flores de la selva del Ecuador. Una odisea de intenso sabor. Un chocolate para apasionarse."_ 
El Chocolate Negro de Hoja Verde está hecho sólo de granos Premium de cacao "Fino Arriba", cultivados en las tierras bajas del trópico en Ecuador; uno de los países con mayor biodiversidad en el planeta. El cacao Ecuatoriano es desde hace mucho reconocido como fuente de uno de los mejores granos del mundo, y actualmente es el principal exportador de la variedad "Fino Arriba" en el mundo, por su excelente calidad. 
Nuestros granos de cacao son cultivados en pequeñas plantaciones con sombra, en campos donde se han implementado estándares de conservación de los recursos naturales. 
Hoja Verde produce este Chocolate Negro de altísima calidad, con el 100% de granos de cacao certificados.  *¡NO CONTIENE SABORIZANTES, NI INGREDIENTES ARTIFICIALES!*    *“Hoja Verde” Gourmet Dark Chocolate*   _"This isn't just chocolate. It's a journey through the aromas of coffee, nuts, blackberry, cinnamon and the fruits and flowers of the rainforest. A decadent odyssey in intense flavour. It's chocolate to get passionate about."_ 
Hoja Verde Fino Arriba Dark Chocolate is made from only premium cacao beans grown in the tropical lowlands of Ecuador, one of the planet’s most biologically-diverse countries. Ecuadorian cacao has long been recognised as the source of the world’s finest beans.  
Hoja Verde produces this high quality dark chocolate with 100% certified cacao beans.  
Our cacao beans are produced in small shaded plantations in farms that implement standards for the conservation of natural resources.   *!OUR CHOCOLATE HAS NO ADDITIONAL FLAVOR OR ARTIFICIAL INGREDIENTES!* Temas similares: Café de Altura Arábica Hoja Verde Venta de frejol canario verde y alberja verde cosecha  entre el 15 y 25 de dieciembre Alternativas ecológicas para prevenir "el Brazo Negro" en el manzano Quesos gourmet de oveja elaborados por campesinos de Junín llegarán a EEUU Café gourmet se lanza a conquistar paladares de sectores emergentes

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estos productos son de exportación?, de ser así a que países se están vendiendo?, como los comercializan?

 Hola lbsilvina: 
Los chocolates son de exportación y se venden en todos los continentes. Yo voy a comercializar este producto en el Perú, y represento a la empresa en caso estés interesada en exportar hacia algún país en particular. Me avisas cualquier cosa. 
Saludos

----------


## enriquegar032

Estimado te agradecería indicarme si ya se puede adquirir en Perú y como contactarte.
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado te agradecería indicarme si ya se puede adquirir en Perú y como contactarte.
> Saludos

 Estimado Enrique, la verdad es que no llegamos a introducir el chocolate acá, pero obtuve unas muestras y de café y chocolates, y la verdad es que eran de muy buena calidad y presentación. 
Te dejo su página web, en caso te interesa hacerles un pedido: Hoja Verde - Hoja Verde Gourmet 
Saludos

----------

